
Sea Peoples - bane
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_Peoples
======
csours
See Also Extra Credits on the Bronze Age Collapse:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMP328eU5Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMP328eU5Q)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMBM1qazAXE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMBM1qazAXE)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-8uv4D7cOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-8uv4D7cOE)
< This one in particular

~~~
ereyes01
Wow thanks, these were great. Can't wait for the next video in that series
about the theory of systems collapse. Watching and reading about this stuff, I
can't help but think about how prophetic these lessons may turn out to be for
the world as we come to grips with the global effects of climate change.

~~~
joloka
I don't think those civilizations have much in common with today's simply due
to technological and scientific progress that has taken place--they were
barely literate and subject to mythological reasoning and magical thinking.

~~~
ereyes01
I kind of disagree with that. Yes we have more technology and science, but
there are also lots of human processes and social orders (like nations and
governments) that don't really change. I'm not sure superior technology
guarantees the survival of civilization as we know it in the event of some
cataclysm, or wide-scale famine... imagine how many things in the world would
be messed up if the US and China were to lose all their value/power in a short
amount of time.

Also, I think it's a mistake to assume people were dummies back then. If you
think about it, humans have accomplished amazing things over the millenia, and
some of those discoveries are still important today (every cryptography book
still covers Euclid's GCD in its early chapters). Dismissing them as barely
literate IMO is ignoring the important lessons that history has for us.

------
leoh
My favorite podcast, "Ancient Greece Declassified" has a wonderful episode
that discusses the Sea Peoples:
[http://greecepodcast.com/episode2.html](http://greecepodcast.com/episode2.html).

------
meseznik
I recently stumbled upon this lecture, definitely recommended it (Sea Peoples
introduced @ 08:20):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRcu-
ysocX4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRcu-ysocX4) -1177 BC: The Year
Civilization Collapsed (Eric Cline, PhD)

~~~
antman
Also recommend this which is an hour long presentation of his book which is
also exceptional.

------
smacktoward
I feel like we're seeing a bunch of Bronze Age Collapse stories popping up on
the HN homepage lately. Why the pop in interest in the subject? Did it come up
on a popular TV show or podcast or something?

(Note: I'm a history nerd, so I'm not complaining. Just legitimately curious.)

~~~
warpas
Extra History episode about it every week. Yesterday they released the 3rd one
of the series about Bronze Age Collapse. This one was specifically about the
Sea People -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-8uv4D7cOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-8uv4D7cOE)

I've noticed that history topics getting more popularity on HN usually
correlate with recent Extra History episodes.

------
R_haterade
When I took world history at university, one of the biggest points taken from
the bronze age section was that there hadn't been any hard evidence discovered
to support an exodus of Israelites from Egypt to Palestine (Canaan), and that
instead the evidence leaned more toward the "Sea Peoples" being the original
progenitors of Israel.

Can anyone comment on whether this is still the most common accepted theory?

~~~
lr4444lr
I think you may be confounding two related theories, from what I learned.
There is little to no evidence for the Israelites ever being in Egypt, though
there was a brief dynastic period (known to ancient historians as Hyksos,
IIRC) of Canaanite rulers in Egypt, ostensibly as a brief post-war outcome,
and it is possible but without evudence that some Israelites migrated during
that time.

The "Sea Peoples", a term itself controversial because they don't seem to have
any strict delineation in language, art, or leadership, subsumed a much larger
presence in the Mediterranean, and it is during their height that we have the
earliest solid evidence of Israelites, but also of other Bronze age tribes
elsewhere in Greece, Anatolia, etc.

~~~
nautikos
This is fascinating to me. From the Wikipedia page, the story of the Hyksos
and how they were driven out of Egypt sounds very similar to the book of
Exodus. Even the words Hyksos and Exodus sound similar.

~~~
stan_rogers
_Even the words Hyksos and Exodus sound similar._

That comes under the heading "Wacky Coincidences in Liguistics". One means
"rulers of foreign lands" in a an older Afro-Asiatic language (a precursor to
Coptic); the other is an English retention of a Latin adaptation of a Greek
word meaning "the road/path out" ( _exodos_ ) from the book titles in the
Septuagint, all Indo-European. It's related to _exit_ (literally, "he goes
out").

